# skeins?



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

How many bobbins does it take to make the beautiful skeins of yarn that I see? I recently made a two ply yarn, but as it was my first, it was a little on the thick side. My spinning is getting better, but I am wondering if I will need to join my yarn in knitting or if there is a better way to go. Any thoughts? I was thinking that I would use this first yarn to knit a hat for my DH...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It depends on the size of your bobbin and size of yarn you spin.

My Kromski bobbins (with WooLee Winder) will hold around 5-6 oz when spun cob-weight.

I usually spin about 4 oz on the Kromski, then ply two bobbins on the Ashford using a jumbo bobbin. It's a tight fit at the very end, but I have a continuous yarn!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

What's cob weight?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Ive come up with a system that I like. I empty a bobbin onto a kniddy knoddy. When I have another full bobbin, I take an end from the kk, & bobbin & spin the ends together.

I can make the yarn as long as I like, or however much a kk can hold. I currently have 650 yards of fingering on a large Kromski Kniddy Knoddy & am going to be adding more!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Kasota said:


> What's cob weight?


Cobweb. It's an extremely fine lace weight, like a spiders web.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Pearl B said:


> Ive come up with a system that I like. I empty a bobbin onto a kniddy knoddy. When I have another full bobbin, I take an end from the kk, & bobbin & spin the ends together.
> 
> I can make the yarn as long as I like, or however much a kk can hold. I currently have 650 yards of fingering on a large Kromski Kniddy Knoddy & am going to be adding more!


Share photos on how you do that!!

Me... I bought a plying bobbin and I can put a bit over 16-oz's of yarn on that, depending on the thickness of the singles I had spun.
Too lazy to measure out the yards.

My spinning Bobbins, I can put about 8ozs of yarn on it, give or take.

Am tempted to see if I can find someone to make me an even Bigger plying Bobbin for my wheel.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I was thinking of how to photograph that. Cause its just me. 

Basically when I have a full bobbin I hold the loose end coming from the kk to the bobbin & spin like Im joining a new piece. When its one piece, I take the brakeband off & unwind by hand gently onto the kk, just pull it back out of /through the orifice, It does take a bit of time. I have about 350 wraps of fingering- lace weight on the kk. With the breakband off, theres no tension & it wont break.
I hold the kk in my left hand, unwind from the bobbin & wind onto the kk with my right hand


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Not sure I could do that with my Majacraft... but I wish I could!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

What I got above is just one continuous single, its not a plyed yarn. The fiber is a white grey bfl, so it might look like its plied, its not.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You could be like me and ply the yarn back onto itself from a center pull ball of yarn. I rarely use bobbins when I ply, really only if I'm making a 3-ply then I will use 3 bobbins or Navajo ply from a center pull ball. I can do up to a 4 ply from one center pull ball of yarn.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Pearl B said:


> What I got above is just one continuous single, its not a plyed yarn. The fiber is a white grey bfl, so it might look like its plied, its not.


Ah..... OK.. Now I see.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> You could be like me and ply the yarn back onto itself from a center pull ball of yarn. I rarely use bobbins when I ply, really only if I'm making a 3-ply then I will use 3 bobbins or Navajo ply from a center pull ball. I can do up to a 4 ply from one center pull ball of yarn.


I ply from my Bobbins. 
Haven't had enough practice doing it any other way.

Am one of those folks that has to learn in person.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pearl when you do that, add from another bobbin of aready spun yarn don't you end up with a very over spun single?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

No not at all. 

Im going from the bobbin to the KK. I just spin the ends together. Once together, I pull the rest off by hand. I usually take the brake band completely off. So its free flowing


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So basically a spit and splice.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Exactly!! I got a 10oz skein. I only stopped adding cause Im worried if its too big its going to be unmanageable when I set it.

Ive been doing the same for yarn I make using the drum carder. Some are bigger than worsted. Its kinda one of my aims to be able to make a huge single.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

LOL @ "spit and splice!" 

So many spinning terms to learn.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kasota that IS what it's called. Go and google the term, I'm serious. I bet everyone here knows what I mean by that too. . We do have funny terms for somethings.


----------

